# Manzanita burl ..logging?



## rockb (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey Guys. I'm not sure if you actually log manzanita or just go and get it but here it is in the Logging Forum anyway. In these pics I was clearing underbrush (mostly manzanita) from an existing stand of young Ponderosa Pine. After clearing, I'd rip the ground for replanting seedlings. PPine does best in an even aged stand but in this case the trees were far enough apart to allow sunlight in so the seedlings could grow. 

Lots of manzanita burl in this area but I couldn't let this one get away. It's probably one of the largest and most uniform ones I've come across. 

[attachment=7811]
Stuck the rippers into the ground as close to the burl as I could and rolled it up onto the cross member. Tied it on and headed down the hill to my pick-up.
[attachment=7812]

[attachment=7813]

[attachment=7814]
Got down to the the pick-up, backed up close and cut 'er loose. 
[attachment=7815]

[attachment=7816]
Probably weighed 250 lbs. give or take. Those fresh out of the ground burl are full of water/moisture. 
[attachment=7817]

I let this one sit through a hot Redding summer......just cut it up this year. It had some hollow in it, not unusual for burls of this size. M17 and M123 on my website came off this large burl. 

Hope you enjoyed the pics. Sort of a fun "day job" but it really gets in the way of my free time and WoodBarter time. : (


----------



## BangleGuy (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey Rocky, Thanks for showing us how you collect these burls. So is the Manzanita burl underground and part of the root? Nice Cat you got there!


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 15, 2012)

:dash2: rocky, its a shame you live so far away!


----------



## Mizer (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice score Rocky! Thanks for the pics. I love no. 3 and 4, you probably have the best office view in the whole world.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2012)

Manzanita table slabs? Wow! That's a biggun!

Surely that's not the only burl you brought back... I'd have been tempted to fill the back of the truck with them. Those things are addictive!


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice one Rock ! Later this year I want to talk to you about getting a couple whole green burls. When time and money are not so tight, I'd like to try processing green burls the same way Briar burl is done in Italy. The two trees are closely related.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd say with 90% certainty that it is manzanita. The trunk base definitely looks like some species of manzanita. Have you scraped off the dirt to see the how much pinning it has?  Quite a gem, I have found some big ones, but they are always bug eaten or rotting too heavily to be very usable. I'm going picking too off of a burn property tomorrow, hopefully I can find some good ones myself!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 15, 2012)

nice burl rocky bring that monster cat down to ohio next weekend and drag a few out for me


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice pictures. Where did you get the Cat? Toys r us?:davidguil:


----------

